# Missouri Centipede - Need ID Assistance



## KingCam (May 3, 2011)

I recently found and collected this centipede while in the field looking for snakes in Jackson county, Missouri.  







Discovered 4 or 5 of them in an area where a building had been demolished some time ago.  Lots of debris and chunks of concrete to flip.  The debris piles were on the edge of a very rocky wooded hillside with several sinkholes going into what appears to be a man made cave.  Perhaps an abandoned storage facility?

Anyway, I need one of you experts to identify this for me so I can look up the appropriate care sheet.  Currently I have it in a retired 2 gal. betta tank with about 2" of moist organic peat, a small water dish, and a rock and a piece of bark to hide under.

What kind of moisture/ventilation does this fella require?  Currently I have a plastic lid with only a small vent/opening.  Should I replace that with something more breathable like screen?

Thanks in advance for all of your assistance!!  Kinda excited about becoming a member of this forum.  It seems like a really cool community of people.

- Cam


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 3, 2011)

The Missiouri Department of Conservation has a great website that I've used to research lots of critters that I've come across in the area.  I'll see if I can dig deeper into the site and find it for you.


----------



## KingCam (May 3, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> The Missiouri Department of Conservation has a great website that I've used to research lots of critters that I've come across in the area.  I'll see if I can dig deeper into the site and find it for you.


That would be great.  I poked around their website some, but I always find it hard to navigate.  I gave up after not too long :? :wall:


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 3, 2011)

bookmark this: http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/search

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




KingCam said:


> That would be great.  I poked around their website some, but I always find it hard to navigate.  I gave up after not too long :? :wall:


It used to be ALOT easier to search than it is now.  Progress isn't always progress.


----------



## KingCam (May 3, 2011)

Here are some additional pictures to help in the identification 













Oh, in case anyone here is interested (I'm sure some of you are).  Here is a good looking Woodlouse Spider I found in the same area


----------



## presurcukr (May 3, 2011)

Scolopendra polymorpha .The Common Desert Centipede or Sonoran Desert Centipede is found in the Southwestern United States and Northern Mexico, up to the Pacific coast. It inhabits dry grasslands, forest and desert; in these habitats the centipedes will generally take up residence under rocks, though they have been seen making burrows in suitable environments. Its body generally reaches 4 - 5 inches in length. Coloration is variable, hence the species name "polymorpha" which means "many form", and common names like "multi-colored centipede". The body segments have one dark lateral stripe, and for this reason is also known as the tiger centipede or tiger-stripe centipede. Generally this species has a darker brown, red, or orange colored head and lighter brown, tan, or orange body segments with yellow legs.I hope this helps


----------



## KingCam (May 3, 2011)

presurcukr said:


> scolopendra polymorpha


That's what I thought, too.  That is, until I saw the range maps for S. polymorpha.  Missouri should be out of range.


----------



## What (May 3, 2011)

Almost definitely _S. polymorpha_; Jackson Co, Missouri isnt that far off of the eastern edge of the range map.


----------



## KingCam (May 3, 2011)

What said:


> Almost definitely _S. polymorpha_; Jackson Co, Missouri isnt that far off of the eastern edge of the range map.


Indeed, you're right.  Does anyone have any recommended care sheets for this species?  I found this one.  It recommends good ventilation.  Do you guys agree?

The area I found this in wasn't all that moist.  How wet should I keep the organic peat??  Should I mist daily?  Twice daily?  This is my first time keeping a centipede, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

- Cam


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 3, 2011)

That spider looks scary.


----------

